# To BFPers again! Anyone had that dull ache of imminent af and got bfp?



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

HELP!  
To all he wonderful bfp'ers
Has anyone had that dull ache of imminent af and still got bfp?
I had managed to get quite positive last night and had some twinges that I hoped were the more stabbing pulling kind   but I have since had the dreaded af dull ache. It's passed & I've not bled but that usually signifies me being due. Is it common on bfp as well? I know many think they'll have af arrive but is that with the dull ache? The ache you usually get when you are actually 'on'?
I am now officially going round the bend but holding on!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Have a look here hun:

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

I definately had a dull ache before BFP too.

Loads of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you! x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Ella  

Stay positive! On my first cycle with a BFP I was entirely convinced AF was going to start the day before I got my BFP and had every one of my normal signs: was pre-menstrual, had bad cramps and even a 'wet' sensation like I was bleeding  This time round I had implantation bleeding on 13dpt so that completely threw me and was very distressing. You'd be amazed how many early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to those of AF coming on - it could drive you entirely    

Wishing you lots of luck    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! That thread too was a real eye opener. I knew many bfp'ers gets sharp/stabbing/pulling or tugging pains but not read many diaries with the dull ache imminent type feeling. However, now I've read that thread it seems anything goes! Your support is so helpful, just to battle through, you know what it's like!

x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

The day before test day I got af pain, I was so positive af was on her way, she didn't and even after the BFP I still get af pains.

Good luck


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

